# "Blank" Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I tried to post to the venders forum, but for some reason the site doesn't appear to be working correctly and would not let me post.

I have a really nice selection of both "curled/twisted "blank" sticks if anyone is in need to sticks for creating your own walking sticks or cane, but does not have access to raw wood.

I also have a great selection of traditional "blank" staffs, several of which are cedar wood.

I have a web site "kentucky walking sticks" or you can email me if you are interested in some wood.

I will attempt to post a picture with this post.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Stixman:

I've been tempted before by your sticks, but the S & H is kind of prohibitive!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

I will mention your difficulty with the vendors' forum to Admin. Thanks for the heads up.

See the "Test" that I just posted in that area from my iPad. Were you trying to do something different from this?


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

The best price for shipping is to order more than one stick.

The cost of shipping for 1,2,3,4,... is $25 total.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

stixman said:


> The best price for shipping is to order more than one stick.
> 
> The cost of shipping for 1,2,3,4,... is $25 total.


Ahhhh --- I was not noticing that; I will reconsider, the next time I'm ready to buy some stock!

I have a lot of woods at my disposal on our farm, however, what I don't have much of are those cool vine shaped twisted sticks that you have!


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

stixman said:


> I tried to post to the venders forum, but for some reason the site doesn't appear to be working correctly and would not let me post.
> 
> I have a really nice selection of both "curled/twisted "blank" sticks if anyone is in need to sticks for creating your own walking sticks or cane, but does not have access to raw wood.
> 
> ...


I've done some testing of the venders forum, and everything I try works. You might try it again.


----------

